
To Be More Creative, Cheer Up - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/20/creativity/to-be-more-creative-cheer-up
======
deathhand
Or you know, not:

[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15982087](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15982087)

~~~
funnyboyjazz
Or you know, incorrect:

"No direct link existed between currently depressed mood and either creative
interest or creative behavior. These results suggest that the association
between depression and creativity is solely the result of rumination."

------
Kenji
Somewhat off-topic but...

>Please sign in to Nautilus Prime or turn your cookies on to continue viewing
this site. Thank you!

I really wonder why a site that displays nothing but text and images requires
cookies... I don't need it to set cookies. Oh well, if it was a truly profound
message, it would be available on a site that does not require cookies. I
cannot be bothered to whitelist nautil.us too.

~~~
billybilly1920
I like sites that do this. Then I swiftly close the page, and update my block
list; never to be bothered with their fluff content ever agian.

We need more of these sites to block all the content as soon as you land on
their page.

Now a really awesome feature is if ycombo news could detect sites like this,
and just not show them on the front page at all.

